# Good dendrobates books



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for good literature about dendrobates and vivariums for them, could you suggest some ? I want the ones that are really good not the begginer ones xD


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

poison frogs by Lotters...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I have this book, and its one of the best, if not the best, begginer books about poison dart frogs. The authors our co-owners Arizona dendrobates ranch, so you'd think they would know what there doing. 

Anyway, here is the link:Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Complete Herp Care) (9780793828937): Amanda Sihler, Greg Sihler: Books


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

frog dude said:


> I have this book, and its one of the best, if not the best, begginer books about poison dart frogs. The authors our co-owners Arizona dendrobates ranch, so you'd think they would know what there doing.
> 
> Anyway, here is the link:Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Complete Herp Care) (9780793828937): Amanda Sihler, Greg Sihler: Books


The best book for your money for sure. There are really two books both listed above.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

frogmanroth said:


> The best book for your money for sure. There are really two books both listed above.


this one i already have xD the amanda one


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

this one: 



, any references ?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

goncalo said:


> this one: http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Dart-Frogs-Guide-Breeding/dp/0615422179/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b, any references ?


Not that one. The one we were talking about is 700 some pages and about $140.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/3930612623/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books

This one.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

frogmanroth said:


> Not that one. The one we were talking about is 700 some pages and about $140.
> 
> Amazon.com: Poison Frogs: Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry (9783930612628): Stefan Lotters, Karl-Heinz Jungfer, Friedrich Wilhelm Henkel, Wolfgang Schmidt
> 
> This one.


amzon is being weird!
http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Frogs-Biology-Species-Husbandry/dp/3930612623


----------

